# Veteran's Day Hike November 11



## Jaytrek57 (Sep 30, 2004)

I know a perhaps early for some in the planning, but would others on this BBS like to get together on this date for hike? I hope others have the day of as well.

I'm up for anything. Will be on vacation for the next 3 weeks but look forward to any/all ideas/suggestions.

Peace.


----------



## skimom (Oct 1, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea .... let's plan something.


----------



## SilentCal (Oct 1, 2004)

How about Greylock?


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 1, 2004)

Bugger. I don't get that day off, either.


----------



## skimom (Oct 1, 2004)

I'd be interested in doing Greylock.


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 3, 2004)

I get that day off. Did you mention you like to hike? Heck I just maybe will be able to make it!
 

Umm. 

Who wants to hike?!

I do!

I am!!!


----------

